# Legality of producing, selling, importing and consuming foie gras in the US?



## AlexR (Jun 20, 2006)

I am well aware that - like bullfighting, meat eating, fur coats, etc. - some people are opposed to foie gras on moral grounds. 
I don't wish to go there, but I would like to know what the *legal* status of foie gras is in the US.
I've read that California will shortly be banning foie gras production, and that the city of Chicago has prohibited its sale in Windy City restaurants.

Is it legal to make foie gras is most parts of the country?
Where else can it not be legally produced or sold?
Is there any chance of the prohibition spreading?

Is foie gras readily available in American cities? Only in canned form?
Can you buy fresh foie gras?
What do US customs say about bringing the stuff into the country?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2006)

Check out the article the link takes you to.  It addresses several of your questions.

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20060602082109990015


----------



## Constance (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, for goodness sake. Ducks are food. 
I wish these people would spend their energies advocating for hungry or abused children instead.


----------



## JMediger (Jun 20, 2006)

Well said Constance and it seems Daley thinks the same as well ...

"We have children getting killed by gang leaders and dope dealers. We have real issues here in this city. And we're dealing with foie gras? Let's get some priorities," Daley told the Chicago Sun-Times."

But other than the cities mentioned, I think it is still available in most areas.  I don't think you could find it around here but that's simply because there wouldn't be the market.


----------



## AlexR (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you Andy. Your link sums the situation up nicely.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 21, 2006)

but, but, ya gotta be kind to our web footed friends.

for a duck might be somebody's mother...


----------



## auntdot (Jun 21, 2006)

Alex, you had some great answers.  Maybe I can add a tad.

The only two producer of duck foie gras in the US (as far as I know there is no goose foie gras produced here) is in California and New York, and it looks like CA manufacture is coming to an end.

There apparently are attempts to outlaw the production in New York.

Add to this the banning of foie gras production in Israel a few years ago (it was a large producer and supplier to France), and yes it seems the effort to ban the force feeding of geese and ducks is spreading.

Fresh foie gras can be imported into the US, I think, although there was a suspension of importation from France by the USDA in 2004. But you would have to check on it. Have found sources on the web that say they will ship fresh livers to the US, but have no experience.

The one producer in New York I have heard of is Hudson Valley Fois Gras.  

Yes, one can purchase fresh foie gras in some of the more upscale markets here. Whether they sell the French stuff, I don't know.

That is about all I know concerning foie gras, except that we love the stuff and had best start thinking about eating some while we still can.

Take care.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 21, 2006)

Kinda pricey, though.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 21, 2006)

Did Buckytom grow up watching too much Mitch Miller???  

Humm ... maybe an idea for a "retirement" industry ... *Texas Fois Gras*!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 21, 2006)

lol michael, i knew someone would know that.

i'm not sure if it's appropriate, but can someone explain to me (this carnivore with all of the beleif of the dominion over animals), how foie gras made? i'm asking for a technical description, without judgement, so alix and gb don't have to tell me to shut up again. 

let each be his/her own judge.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 21, 2006)

Bucky,

I think the following reference sums the process up fairly well:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foie_gras#Production_methods

Basically the geese or ducks are force fet by putting a tube down their gullets and pushing food in the stomachs, which are expanded by the volume.

We have no problem eating foie gras, and really enjoy it.

Just our opinions.


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not judge the people who eat it. From what I know of the process (pretty much what auntdot just explained) I do have a problem with it's production though. It is animal cruelty as far as I am concerned.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 21, 2006)

While I'm a carnivore, I definitely draw the line at meat products that are produced with added stress or abuse to the animal providing the end product.

For me that DEFINITELY inlcudes both foie gras & veal.  

I can't believe that meatlovers everywhere can't enjoy themselves without forcefeeding geese & ducks, &/or caging/chaining calves just for some minor gustatory luxury.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I don't have a dog in this game, either.  Don't like the stuff.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember Tony Bourdain's excellent show on the Food Network?

Well, it had a VERY graphic depiction of how (in France) geese (ducks?) are forcefed through the funnels to grossly and unnaturally distend their livers (have you ever seen the size of a piece of fois gras?).  They looked like they had tracheotomies.  And that's the way they lived their whole lives.

Not that I was ever a big fan of fois gras, but I decided then and there not to eat it again unless I was assured that the birds were not treated in the grotesque way I witnessed on the show.

I believe that the Hudson Valley people claim to produce it in a more humane way, but I'm not sure.

But that's just my decision.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 21, 2006)

The ducks and geese that produce foie gras have a natural predisposition to overeat. They are fed and they produce an oversize fatty liver which is foie gras and absolutely food of the gods when prepared.


----------



## biev (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering as well. You never really know if what you hear is just rumors.


----------

